# Got an easy one for you guys.



## JoulesWinfield (Dec 20, 2006)

What would be the proper wire size and type to run to a 100 amp sub panel in an attached garage? The run is approx 80' from the main to the sub.

Im thinking it would be 2awg copper, 3 wire with ground? Im not sure what its called.
Or maybe 2/0 aluminum 3 wire with ground? Again not sure what that would be called either.


----------



## petey_racer (Dec 20, 2006)

In my area we would run 2/2/2/4AL SER cable.


----------



## JoulesWinfield (Dec 21, 2006)

petey_racer said:


> In my area we would run 2/2/2/4AL SER cable.



So youre saying the SER cable is aluminum with three 2awg and a 4awg ground?
Aluminum seems to be the standard in my area for larger feeds, but I was wondering if copper wouldnt be cheeper (since it would be a smaller size) and better (since it would be easier to work with and more the norm).


----------



## petey_racer (Dec 21, 2006)

Well first off even the smaller copper would NOT be cheaper since copper is through the roof expensive these days. 
Also, the slightly larger AL is not really any harder to work with.


----------



## JoulesWinfield (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.
Looks like the 2/2/2/4AL SER is the way to go.


----------

